# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  رشته it تهران ازاد

## yousef123

من میخواستم رشته it برم و موندم بین ازاد تهران شمال یا کرج کدوم رو انتخاب کنم...
لطفا اگه کسی تو اون دانشگاها درس میخونه یه راهنمایی بکنه!

----------

